

IWork for iCloud Beta Now Available To Developers - healthenclave
http://beta.icloud.com/

======
3rd3
I didn’t expect much but I’m a little bit disappointed. It seems to be far
behind Google Docs. For example, there are no collaborative features like
real-time collaboration or annotations, and only very limited options for
sharing. I don’t get what Apple’s intention is with this.

